# Some program might be trying access hardware directly

## radist

Проблема заключается в следующем!

Я собрал ядро в ручную и при его загрузке выдается следующее:

Долго выдает такую вот надпись:

atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

В чем ожет быть проблема и как её решить? Ядро вроде несколько раз перепроверил!

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *radist wrote:*   

> atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might betrying access hardware directly.

 

Какими-нибудь закрытыми драйверами от NVDIA/Ati пользуешься?

----------

## radist

нет, видео S3 80s368 (Trio 3D/2X)

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *radist wrote:*   

> нет, видео S3 80s368 (Trio 3D/2X)

 

Попробуй собрать ядро с CONFIG_ISA=y

----------

## radist

Пожауйста по подробней!))) Я только учусь! Начинающий!

----------

## akam

После make menuconfig, можешь открыть файл .config и просто вручную найти CONFIG_ISA=n и исправить это на CONFIG_ISA=y

----------

## radist

Поставил! Но проблема осталась актуальна :Sad:  Подскажите что ещё может быть и как исправить?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *radist wrote:*   

> Поставил! Но проблема осталась актуальна Подскажите что ещё может быть и как исправить?

 

С ядром с установочного диска проблема сохраняется?

Если там все ок, то делай так, загрузившись с рабочим ядром:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

zcat /proc/config.gz > .config
```

----------

